
Show HN: A new browser for web developers and designers - kilian
https://polypane.rocks
======
craftoman
12$/month for a software that can be programmed in 2 weeks. You're charging
based on what expenses? Serving pngs and jpegs and paying a CDN for less than
50 bucks? I've seen SaaS deploying whole instances for users just for free.

